# Wholesale T-shirts and Relabeling



## timparsons (Nov 7, 2011)

I am trying to find some top quality T-Shirts for wholesale prices, get them and then I would like them relabeled with printed tags. Does anyone know the best place in California to get this done?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your screenprinter. Just starting out, they will have the best prices on tees.


----------



## timparsons (Nov 7, 2011)

Splathead, I notice you have your labels printed in your shirts. Do you it all yourself?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

timparsons said:


> Splathead, I notice you have your labels printed in your shirts. Do you it all yourself?


Yes, we screen print in-house.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

timparsons said:


> I am trying to find some top quality T-Shirts for wholesale prices, get them and then I would like them relabeled with printed tags. Does anyone know the best place in California to get this done?


You can buy blank t-shirts wholesale from TSC Apparel and they can also relabel the blank t-shirts for you before they send them to you. You have to provide the labels.

relabeling related topics at T-Shirt Forums

label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

